# Gettysburg



## JeBa (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi all,

I did a search on this but some of the info is old.
Hope its not a problem if I start a new thread on this subject.

Any recommendations / preferences on campgrounds in Gettysburg?
How is late April in that area?
How is mid August?

We are considering the following (based on internet sources):
Drummer Boy
Battlefield KOA
Granite Hill
Artillery Ridge
Round Top

Thanks in advance for your help!

JeBa


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

April could be absolutely beautiful or kind of cold and wet. August will be pretty hot and humid. August will give you the better chance at not getting rained on.

We stayed at battlefield KOA, it was small but very nice, gravel sites and lots of shade. The pool felt great after a hot august day touring the battlefields.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

How about - - - say - - - Drummer Boy Campground, June 12 - 14th ????

Come join us for a 2009 Rally!!!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

JeBa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I did a search on this but some of the info is old.
> Hope its not a problem if I start a new thread on this subject.
> ...


Drummer boy is on the pricey side, my preference would be Granite Hill. Any time of the year is great for camping ( RV'ing )

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Drummer boy* is on the pricey side......
Bob

............_but well worth it!
_
Drummer Boy's rates are for *full hookups* (Water, Elec, Sewer, & Cable) around $60 in season, and $47 off season. The area we have reserved for the rally have *pull through sites* with *50 amp* service. The bathroom/showers in the area that we are staying are _clean and private_. They have *plenty of activities* and it is 5 minutes from *Gettysburg.* Please click on the *link below my signature* to take you to our *2009 Drummer Boy Rally* Page. The campround has informed us that depending on the amount we book, we may get a _discounted rate_ for the Outbackers group.









_What a great way to meet other Outbackers!







Hope to see you there!!!_


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

JeBa- I was out there a few years ago in the fall and it was great.







I wasn't camping but it was nice, didn't spend much time in the hotel room. Don't forget to go to Hershey. It is the only place that you can actualy drive on a brown highway!


----------



## JeBa (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

We would love to join the rally but unfortunately at this time our vacation periods seem to be locked into April or August.
If things change, I'll be sure to sign up.

Going back to the Gettysburg topic, how would you rank your preferences for the campgrounds listed?

Jeff


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

JeBa said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> We would love to join the rally but unfortunately at this time our vacation periods seem to be locked into April or August.
> If things change, I'll be sure to sign up.
> ...


Preferences would be Drummer Boy & Granite Hill - I like both campgrounds, but, I would still choose Drummer Boy. As mentioned, they have nice sites and lots of activities for the family. I have only been to Granite Hill once & really can't give you any other info other than we liked our site.

As far as the other sites? - never camped there.

Where are you from?

Rick


----------



## JeBa (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Rick,

Thanks for the info.
We're up in northeast Connecticut - I see you list Lancaster, PA, as your home base.

How would you describe the weather mid April down your way - would you expect the campsites to be muddy?
I would think that tourist crowds are much less in mid April than mid August - true? Or are school vacation times a factor in April?

Jeff


----------



## JeBa (Aug 27, 2008)

JeBa said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> We're up in northeast Connecticut - I see you list Lancaster, PA, as your home base.
> ...


One more thing.
We're adult campers, so the availability of kid's activities aren't at the top of the list (however, clean & peaceful is).

Jeff


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

JeBa said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> We're up in northeast Connecticut - I see you list Lancaster, PA, as your home base.
> ...


One more thing.
We're adult campers, so the availability of kid's activities aren't at the top of the list (however, clean & peaceful is).

Jeff
[/quote]

Weather is unpredictable here; however, looking at weather.com it states anywhere from 60-65 degrees with lows in the 40's - this is just an approximation. I would check the 10 day forcast for Gettysburg on weather.com - We use this when we are planning our trips.

"Activities" does not imply just for kids - some campgrounds have themes, etc. - again - I would check the campground website to see whats going on - i.e., you might not want to go when a "big" event is happening at the campground - as it may be too noisy.

Also, check WOODALLS - they have ratings of lots of campgrounds.

Hope this helps.

Rick


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We've done early April. Yes it was windy and chilly. However very few crowds. The new visitors center is AWESOME. For those of you who have not been there since it opened.

We've stayed at drummer boy each visit. 
We were not very thrilled with our last stay there. 
We were told we'd have full hook ups got there and it was not. The sites were new and the sewer was not done. We made the reservations nearly 8 months in advance and they split up our group at the last minute. We never were really clear on why they moved sites. It had something to do with one of the sites becoming a seasonal site. It was also disappointing to find the water slide has a seperate fee. At the price we paid a few free slide passes would be nice. There was a lot of road noise on these sites. They were in the back near the pool and water slide. Sleeping with the windows open was not enjoyable. On previous trips we were more toward the front of the park in or near the pull thru sites. These of course are our opinions. To some these things may not have been and issue. On previous visits we were very satisfied. We decided to look into some of the others for our next trip.

Good Luck!!

It is a wonderful area to visit!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

happycamper said:


> We've done early April. Yes it was windy and chilly. However very few crowds. The new visitors center is AWESOME. For those of you who have not been there since it opened.
> 
> We've stayed at drummer boy each visit.
> We were not very thrilled with our last stay there.
> ...


How long ago did you experience this? What section? I have been there over the past few years and never had any issues?

This campground has a 5/5 rating in Woodalls & has clean private bathrooms in the area we are staying for the rally.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Hello All,

Just got back from a weekend at Gettysburg. We stayed at Round Top Campground. It was nice but our site (233) backed up to a housing development. Gave us the less than camping feel. The facilities were nice but I get the feeling that most of the sites in this campground are either near a housing development, near the highway (15), non-full hook-up and all the nice sites are permanent. We stayed at Granite Hill last year and liked that CG much better. We will be attending the Rally in June at Drummer Boy, so we look forward to checking out that CG.

The weather in April is hit or miss. Could be 70 and sunny or could have snow on the ground.Hopefully it works out for you.

I agree, the new Gettysburg Visitor's Center is pretty impressive. It is also only about 3-4 miles from Drummer Boy.

Mike


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> We've done early April. Yes it was windy and chilly. However very few crowds. The new visitors center is AWESOME. For those of you who have not been there since it opened.
> 
> We've stayed at drummer boy each visit.
> We were not very thrilled with our last stay there.
> ...


How long ago did you experience this? What section? I have been there over the past few years and never had any issues?

This campground has a 5/5 rating in Woodalls & has clean private bathrooms in the area we are staying for the rally.
[/quote]

Just this past August. We were to have been in the 260 area they moved us just down the lane in the 160 to 170 area but left 1 member of a 5 person group up in the original area. WE enjoyed other visits too, maybe it was just wrong timing on our part but it left a bad taste.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

happycamper said:


> We've done early April. Yes it was windy and chilly. However very few crowds. The new visitors center is AWESOME. For those of you who have not been there since it opened.
> 
> We've stayed at drummer boy each visit.
> We were not very thrilled with our last stay there.
> ...


How long ago did you experience this? What section? I have been there over the past few years and never had any issues?

This campground has a 5/5 rating in Woodalls & has clean private bathrooms in the area we are staying for the rally.
[/quote]

Just this past August. We were to have been in the 260 area they moved us just down the lane in the 160 to 170 area but left 1 member of a 5 person group up in the original area. WE enjoyed other visits too, maybe it was just wrong timing on our part but it *left a bad taste*.
[/quote]

*Agreed* - I would not like it either - definitely does not make for a _happycamper_!







I will make sure I communicate my concerns to my contact at DB so that this does not happen. Of course, if someone signs up past the deadline, then we can't guarantee a site within the group.


----------



## JeBa (Aug 27, 2008)

Regarding the Gettysburg KOA - does anyone have recommendations for the best full hookup site #'s?
We don't have dogs, so based on their site map, the quietest sites look like 41 - 56.

How about Gettysburg Campground - do their river front sites flood out in mid-April?

thanks,

Jeff


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Just to add to your information, I found this site awhile back, it may or may not help!

RV Park Reviews

Gettysburg Campground - thats not actually a river, more a creek or stream, and I would think that flooding or being saturated may be dependent on how much rain falls during that time.


----------



## JeBa (Aug 27, 2008)

That RV Park Reviews website is great - Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## JeBa (Aug 27, 2008)

JeBa said:


> That RV Park Reviews website is great - Thanks!
> 
> Jeff


Well, we decided on the Gettysburg KOA for our week in mid April.
Hopefully we chose wisely!

Ice Fishing is fun but this winter is taking too darn long...

Jeff


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

JeBa said:


> Ice Fishing is fun but this winter is taking too darn long...
> 
> Jeff


I always thought ice fishing was a poor excuse to drink....









Another reason why I left the frozen tundra!

Dan


----------



## JeBa (Aug 27, 2008)

3LEES said:


> Ice Fishing is fun but this winter is taking too darn long...
> 
> Jeff


I always thought ice fishing was a poor excuse to drink....









Another reason why I left the frozen tundra!

Dan
[/quote]

Well a couple of beers, maybe some schnappes along with some good hot food make for a great tailgating type party on the ice.
And once in awhile you catch something like this:










Alright, more than once in awhile! (Walleye 27" 6.75lbs)

Jeff (hope I posted this photo correctly).


----------



## JeBa (Aug 27, 2008)

How about a little larger photo...


----------



## JeBa (Aug 27, 2008)

oops, guess not....


----------

